# Tonaufnahme verbessern



## Sinfonie (12. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

habe ein mir ein t.bone sc 800 gekauft,http://nachbelichtet.com/2009/02/08/tbone-sct800-roehrenmikrofon-im-test/ dessen tonqualität anfürsich relativ gut ist, aber in verbundenheit mit meiner Software doch ganz schön zu wünschen lässt. 

Meine diesbezüglichen Computerkenntnisse lassen aber ebenfalls sehr zu wünschen übrig; und so frag ich euch rhetorisch, ob es an der Software liegen kann und leicht verzweifelnd wie ich das problem mit der Tonqualität behebenkann .... 

arbeite mit nem Interface von Tascam: us 122l ... und abgemischt wird mit magix musikmaker 08 deluxe. 

danke im Voraus


----------



## bokay (19. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

die Software ist sicherlich das geringste Übel in der Kette deiner Geräte zum aufnehmen von Schall!

Überlege dir von Anfang bis Ende dieser Kette wo die Schwachstellen liegen könnte.
Bevor du da überhaupt anfängst an die Technik zu denken starte mit: Physik!

Wo kommt der Schall her den ich aufzeichnen möchte? Wie verhalten sich diverse Materialen in dessen nähe? Die Schallquelle an sich! Sind die Lippen zu trocken oder feucht? Ist die Gitarre verstimmt?
Experimentiere mit der Position des Mikrofons! Der richtige Winkel der Membran zur Schallquelle kann unter Umständen zu gravierenden Verbesserungen führen (ohne noch irgend etwas anderes angefasst zu haben). Möglicherweise benötigst du einen Popschutz? Vielleicht solltest du dein Mikrofon elastisch aufhängen?

Erst wenn du die Physik nicht mehr weiter überlisten kannst, kannst du dich mit der Elektronik auseinander setzen. Preamp richtig ausgesteuert? Stabile Phantomspeisung (richtige Volt?)?

Deine Software übernimmt von deinem Wandler ein paar an/aus/an/aus (Nullen und Einsen, bzw. einen binären Code) und hat mit dem entstehendem Ergebnis sicherlich am wenigsten zu tun, sollten sich nicht schon Klangverändernde Maßnahmen eingeschlichen haben...


----------



## Sinfonie (19. Februar 2011)

Vielen dank für deine Antwort. Ich werde mich mal mit den Physikalischen Gegebenheiten außeinander setzen, deine anderen Tipps beherzigen und werde sobald ich diesbezüglich mehr weiß noch einmal Antworten. 

vielen dank


----------



## bokay (19. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

vielleicht stellst du ein Beispiel deiner Aufnahmen online, damit lässt sich sicher leichter sagen wo dein wirkliches Problem ist.


----------



## Sinfonie (19. Februar 2011)

http://www.myspace.com/meinencock/music/songs/rba-mr-mk-23-33276601 der Track "mk23" ist mit dem derzeitigen Mikrofon aufgenommen. 

Kann dir allerdings jetzt schon zustimmen das der Abstand zum Mic einige Veränderung mit sich bringt. 
Das Mic ist ein Großmembran, habe gerade gelesen, dass ein Kleinmembran sich besser eignet für Sprachgesang, stimmt das ? .... demnach ist der Sound auch besser wenn ich weiter vom mic entfernt stehe.

ps der Track "mk23" ist mit meinem derzeitigem Mic entstanden und da fehlt einfach was, kannst es ja mit dem unteren Track vergleichen, da ist der Sound ein ganz anderer. 
Ist beides alter krämpel und zeugt nicht gerade von authenzität, aber als Beispiel dürfte es genügen. 

Vielen dank nochmals


----------



## bokay (24. Februar 2011)

"Normalerweise" nimmt man Großmembrankondensatormikrofone für Sprach und Gesang oder Sprechgesang Aufnahmen.

Aus deinen Beispielen kann ich leider nicht entnehmen wo der Fehler bei der Aufnahme liegt...

Wenn dann bitte wav und eine reine Aufnahme ohne Effekten...


----------

